# 18x9.5 et 40 for rear worky?



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone help me confirm if I can? Currently 18x9.5 et45 rear


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mkim said:


> Can anyone help me confirm if I can? Currently 18x9.5 et45 rear


only if you show us pics of said wheel


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

mkim said:


> Can anyone help me confirm if I can? Currently 18x9.5 et45 rear


You are going to need a 225/35 for it to work. It will still rub a little though depending on your suspension.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

sabba said:


> only if you show us pics of said wheel


Youve prob seen it! I want to buy miro 111 in 18x8.5 et 45 front and 18x9.5 et 40 rear for more concave than front hmm... Digipix care to throw some pic of your 111s?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

mkim said:


> Youve prob seen it! I want to buy miro 111 in 18x8.5 et 45 front and 18x9.5 et 40 rear for more concave than front hmm... Digipix care to throw some pic of your 111s?


I love those OZ's! You got tired of them so soon, thought these were the wheels of your dreams!


That rear wheel is going to be tight on fitment depending on the profile and size of tire you go with. I believe its safe to assume your running greater then stock camber in back and have modified your fender wells already...

How is this for concave....M coupe stretching 275's eace:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Love that concave. The reason for new rim is bc its going to be my spare while I refresh the oz and maybe change the color. It didn't come new and I curb rash the right side a bit so..


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

miro 111 8.5et 35 front 9.5 et 40 in back 215/40 front 225/40 back no rubbing with 4 people no fender work just a lil trim of the liner


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Digipix said:


> miro 111 8.5et 35 front 9.5 et 40 in back 215/40 front 225/40 back no rubbing with 4 people no fender work just a lil trim of the liner


:thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

that stretch in the back is horrible in my opinion...nice wheel just needs a wider tire.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pic digi! Somehow I knew you'd have et 40 inthe rear. Time to think but I think that set up is a il too much poke


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

sabba said:


> that stretch in the back is horrible in my opinion...nice wheel just needs a wider tire.


X2 try bending a corner in that and the freaking bead will let go!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Uber-A3 said:


> X2 try bending a corner in that and the freaking bead will let go!


performace>looks

what good is a nice looking car if you can't rip on it!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

mkim said:


> Thanks for the pic digi! Somehow I knew you'd have et 40 inthe rear. Time to think but I think that set up is a il too much poke


think bcos the concave and the angle of the shot made it looked more pokage,
my rear is 9.5 40 225 but to me the poke is so minor....


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ lol damn sooo true


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

mkim i like your OZ wheels better then the mirro ones those OZ's are super rare to see on a A3


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> mkim i like your OZ wheels better then the mirro ones those OZ's are super rare to see on a A3


Need spare yo :laugh:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

mkim said:


> Need spare yo :laugh:


not a summer (winter) in SF set up


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

-2* of camber, before I went to -3*

***if your any lower than me I would suggest running a 215/40/18 tire. I wish I did to go lower.


----------

